

Bourgeoisie don't know the value of the culture. They only know to make profit. - neeraj_r
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKQ8u_i3KsA

======
neeraj_r
[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=432589146833957&...](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=432589146833957&set=a.364172747008931.83902.363403937085812&type=1&ref=nf)

